# Slingshots with iron sights - any good?



## Blaze

Are these types slingshots with iron sights on them actually worth it?

What are the pro's and con's of these iron sights?

I'm not saying this slingshot is any good, it's just one on amazon. But i am interest in the use and helpfulness or hindrance or iron sights.


----------



## Blue Raja

I arrived here from traditional archery and do not use a sight on any of my bows, instead I focus on the target and most likely on some sub-conscious cues from my relative bow position (struggling here to avoid the term "instinctive"). One of my slingshots is designed for "instinctive" shooting. The others are designed for reference point aiming. I do not have any iron sites on the slingshots that I aim and instead sight down my bands to a reference point on the slingshot that I line up w/ the target. I am finding that band alignment - a variable that I do not have to worry about on my bows - is a critical part of accurate slingshot shooting.

To summarize, I do not think that iron sights are necessary as there are reference points that you will discover on the slingshot itself.

Hope this helps! Enjoying your questions by the way - please continue posting.


----------



## romanljc

I love them but the way I aim that type of site would not work for me even though I shoot over the top my aim point is always in between the fork more or less I shoot archery style the one picture came out wrong direction but basically if you are use to archery or firearm iron sites they help also the sites have to work with your particular style of shooting those wouldn't work for me personally for example .


----------



## mattwalt

They're not for me.


----------



## Tremoside

Hi Blaze,

I've used various sights lately and have fun with them. It is fun to try for sure, but there is always an it depends...


If the particular slingshot is fitting well with your style AND the sights are positioned properly AND/OR they're adjustable in a good range eventually you may find a hot-spot to hang on. Accuracy goes up.
Some sights are just distracting from the aiming process. It has to be relatively discreet. Single spot or sole optical fiber.
Few shooters like to cover the target with the sight, others are placing the sight under the target. Each works, but if you place it under, you may have to practice more for various sized targets, but the aim view is much cleaner. If you place the sight right at the center of your target it is easier to hit various sizes at the center, but with small targets it is less fun to use a sight and hover over the item.
Sights are great to study your habits, tempo of shooting. It is also a great help when you want to troubleshoot something.
In my opinion sights are not improving accuracy, but can help improving precision. That means you may hit a better average score.

Give it a try, but it takes a long time to get to real benefits. For popping cans, well, a sight doubles the fun, but for 20-40 spinners and card cuts or something, I have doubts about their efficiency.

Keep that in mind your body has extremely accurate fine-motoric controls. Many times you just have to find the best tempo and moment when the control is at the maximum.

You can always cut a piece of plastic and tie it to your slingshot as a reference, just to check possibilities.

Regards,

Tremo


----------



## J3ff

Heck just try it and see if you like it


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I would think any sight that protrudes from the forks might put a nick in the bands. I think it would be easy enough to put a sight dimple in any slingshot.


----------



## J3ff

If designed correctly the sights shouldn't mess with your bands.as for adding sights to a slingahot that didn't in would be careful you could change the ergonomics or weight distribution, change it just slightly enough to ruin it


----------



## jazz

I do not use them, but I guess that sights have some sense when TTF/no flipping.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Having shot with the Chinese slingshots and their different forms of fiber optic sights in recent months, I would say that the group size at the target definitely gets smaller thanks to a specific reference point when aiming.

On this note, I agree with Tremoside with regard to "Single spot or sole optical fiber", as some of the Chinese sights with a circular shape and an aiming cross do not enable seeing smaller targets too well, in spite of their centrally placed fiber optics.

From a general perspective, it makes sense having some kind of aiming reference on a slingshot, be it a notch or simple markings on the fork extremity, to avoid "floating about" when aiming - particularly when using an anchor point. After all, firearms, airguns, crossbows, and bows all have sights to facilitate aiming, so why not on slingshots?

Yes, there are those who brilliantly master the art of floating anchor points and who can hit just about anything at any angle like slingshot legend Rufus Huffy, alias "the slingshot man", but they are truly few and far between.


----------



## BushpotChef

Tremo pretty much nailed it. I like them and feel they have their benefits, but I'm just as comfortable shooting using a simple reference point. If you want to give it a crack, you could just clip a small piece of fibre optic and CA it to your frame corner. I have this on several frames set up for OTT such as my SERE and Torque. Here's a pic of the Torque, give it a go I say:









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4

BushpotChef said:


> Tremo pretty much nailed it. I like them and feel they have their benefits, but I'm just as comfortable shooting using a simple reference point. If you want to give it a crack, you could just clip a small piece of fibre optic and CA it to your frame corner. I have this on several frames set up for OTT such as my SERE and Torque. Here's a pic of the Torque, give it a go I say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Hey mate I'm thinking about doing the same thing although I shoot looped tubes, would you drill a little indent then super glue the fibre optic in or what do you think. Because with the looped tubes the optic can't be on the corner but rather somewhere in the middle of the tubes...


----------



## ATO75

I shoot a gzk hammer pro ott. It has an adjustable sight. It is really narrow and can be extremely accurate. I am not a fan of the sights like the ones in the pic but the gzk sights help you be sure your fork hand is straight and it is only 1mm thick so it doesnt block your target. They work great


----------

